# Clipping



## The Goat Lover 21 (Apr 18, 2011)

My 4-H says the goats have to be clipped, but I have heard of people not clipping their goats, but getting knocked down in rating.... What do you suggest?? 
I'm a newbie to the world Of Goats. :shrug:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Clip! My kids have always had to clip their show goats. You will be marked down if you don't. It's a pain, I know!


----------



## The Goat Lover 21 (Apr 18, 2011)

It is a pain...Thank-you. I will find some clippers that are cheap.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The Goat Lover 21 said:


> It is a pain...Thank-you. I will find some clippers that are cheap.


I'm with you! This is my kids first year in 4-H, and I'm trying to do this on my budget <I am a stay at home mom/part time photographer!>. When I saw the cost of the clippers....I was like...HUH?? LOL
I started a post in the show section on this site about getting ready for the shows... I'm hoping a new pair of people clippers might work.


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Go to the goat clinics and ask around. The good thing about 4H is that there are a lot of people willing to help! Or see if there are any other goat people in your club. I personally LOVE to help the kids out. I have 2 sets of clippers and neither was cheap. Since we show I have to have them but I understand not all 4H families have the money for that. I've also taught kids how to trim hooves and give shots. It always amazes me how quick most of them learning and how willing they are. Good luck with your goat project!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree- ask to borrow another 4-hers clippers. I would clip though- goats look so much better after the winter and it is easier for the judge to see their conditioning. I also think it is great for kids to learn how to do! (my kids are better than I am at it!)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others.  For showmanship type classes, it's always best to clip your goats.


----------



## The Goat Lover 21 (Apr 18, 2011)

:thankU: :leap: I was looking around for very cheap clippers, but, they are like 114 dollars! I can't understand why they have to be so high in price. Luckliy my friend has clippers that she will let me use!! All I need now is to teach my goat to stand still. Oh boy :sigh: :wahoo:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, you don't want super cheap clippers because they won't work well after a while. But defiantly clip them. You will place better in fitting and showmanship classes and regular classes.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am nor going to lie I have one $150.00 dollars pair of clippers are that are really nice and lasted me 10 years in 4-H but I have used all the human clippers and if this is your first year showing and clipping I would just get some 20-30 dollar wal-mart clippers they will work fine. You might need to wash and dry the goats first which is not to easy but I just bet you will do just fine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This is what I am planning to order later this week
http://www.wahlanimalstore.com/product_ ... 079141-100
plus the blade attachments on the page that are $10.00 We have 3 sets of AA rechargeable batteries....This is the cheapest I can find so far.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That one will be fine but the only problem I have had with the cordless ones is they die relly fast but maybe with the recharge able battery's you will be ok. Just watch how hot the clippers get while you are shaving you might need to let them cool a bit while you are in the middle of shaving. I always have a can of Kool lube on hand which I think you can get at TSC or another farm store. It cools and lubes the blades while you are clipping.


----------

